# drawers and slides



## kkaiser (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi all,
Im fixin to attempt to put in some drawers and slides… the cabinets are framed, and i am suspecting right now, that they will be overlay door style. My question is from outer edge to outer edge of the drawer, what is the space needed to accommodate for the slide.

for instance,

if my face frame overhang is say 1/2" then i have to block the slide locate where the block is flush to the frame.

Correct??

and from there. what is the width i should allow between the block where the slide goes and the exterior of the drawer where the slide attaches.? i have watched numerous videos on the subject but can't seem to get that sorted out in my head..

any thoughts to making this simpler would be appreciated

Sincerely

Kim


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I think what you are asking is what you use for the thickness of the slide. Usually, that is expressed as the difference between the drawer width and the opening. 1/2" on each side, 1" total for most slides.


----------

